# Backup Software



## InertiaNetworks-John (Jul 4, 2016)

Hi all,


I'm looking for a way to back up a local Windows file server to an offsite SFTP server. Specifically, I am looking for the following features:


- Not just mounting the offside server as a drive, because some viruses target network drives as well.


- Backups only sync changes, and does not have to re-upload all the contents every backup time.


- If I delete a file, I can still restore it after the next backup has ran.


Thanks in advance for your suggestions!


----------



## texteditor (Jul 4, 2016)

sounds like you just described https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Duplicati


----------



## fm7 (Jul 6, 2016)

InertiaNetworks-John said:


> Hi all,
> 
> 
> I'm looking for a way to back up a local Windows file server to an offsite SFTP server. Specifically, I am looking for the following features:
> ...



I'm very happy with GoodSync 10.


----------



## qchost (Jul 13, 2016)

We use CloudBacko, works with cloud drives etc.


----------



## SafehouseCloud (Jul 13, 2016)

Yes CloudBacko works very well! Can also recommend it.


----------



## InertiaNetworks-John (Jul 17, 2016)

qchost said:


> We use CloudBacko, works with cloud drives etc.






SafehouseCloud said:


> Yes CloudBacko works very well! Can also recommend it.



I'm currently using Duplicati, per @texteditor's recommendation. The only flaw with it is it can not run as a Windows service...


With CloudBacko, does the user have to be logged in, or does it run regardless.


The file server I have reboots every week, and Duplicati does not work unless I log in after the updates each week.


----------



## texteditor (Jul 17, 2016)

InertiaNetworks-John said:


> I'm currently using Duplicati, per @texteditor's recommendation. The only flaw with it is it can not run as a Windows service...



I think you can with the command line client or something? There has also been some work done on it here, I see https://github.com/duplicati/duplicati/tree/master/Duplicati/WindowsService


----------



## InertiaNetworks-John (Jul 17, 2016)

texteditor said:


> I think you can with the command line client or something? There has also been some work done on it here, I see https://github.com/duplicati/duplicati/tree/master/Duplicati/WindowsService



Yeah, issue with command line is you can't monitor status of the backup.


That link seems promising, however.


----------



## markhascole (May 2, 2017)

For backup, I am completely satisfied with CrashPlan but for more choices, you can check out the list of Best Online Backup Services.


----------



## graeme (May 5, 2017)

If you are worried about server security, and things like viruses infecting the backup, have you considered a pull backup (might be difficult with a local server) or versioning/diffs at the other end.


----------



## risharde (May 17, 2017)

Not sure if this will work but GoodSync is suppose to be able to do backups to sftp etc. I use it mostly for syncing my drives but it should do the trick.


----------

